#ubuntu-uds-community-1 2014-06-16
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-community-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/community-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/06/16/%23ubuntu-uds-community-1.html
<wilbert> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1406/meeting/22263/how-code-contributions-make-it-into-ubuntu/  << is this currently live?
